# Name This Tree from Lumber?



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

This is lumber from a private 280 acre woodlot sawmill in NC WI. The lot included red and white oak, hard maple, ash, white n yellow birch, basswood, white and red cedar, pine, spruce, and hemlock. The lumber is approx. 7 yr old


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

Looks like a softwood, thinking hemlock maybe red cedar but bark doesn't look cedar.


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

Here's a pic of the grain for some reason had trouble uploading them. We have hemlock and it's not the same...


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

A closer look tells me that the first picture is still showing all bark with the burring fibres making me think softwood initially. The second picture looks like red oak.
The oak and maple boards will be distinctively the heaviest. Pine, cedar and basswood the lightest by weight.


----------



## hillbillytn (Sep 28, 2009)

Aspen


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, red oak. The first pictures don't show any grain, just the bark and cambium layer. But a younger red oak will have that distinctive smooth bark, as will the branches.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I couldn't see much of the bark, but from all the red oak I've cut and split, that's my guess.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Hemlock


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/name-this-tree-from-lumber.569526/#post-8026074


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's some red oak I just split, thanks to some help getting my splitter running again.


----------

